# Engine compartment repaint



## OldToys (Oct 30, 2011)

I have been enjoying driving my GTO so much I have not wanted to take it down long enough to repaint the engine. We had a couple of bad days of weather so I decided to start on the repaint.
The previous owner had he engine rebuilt but I don't think the shop rebuilding the engine use the correct paint, nor did they prep for paint. The paint was very discolored and burnt off in the normal problem areas. I didn't have many good pictures of the before to show how bad the engine looked, but here are a few of the before, along with the teardown and repaint.


















We took a few pictures of the different areas so we would know how to put everything back.










Here is how far we took it down to get access to the water pump and valley pan.


















Once preped and taped off we sprayed the engine.


















Here is the freshly painted block.










Going back together.


----------



## OldToys (Oct 30, 2011)

More pictures of it going back together.


































After a couple of long days its back together.

















































Now the engine compartment matches the rest of the car.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Nice. I did the same thing after I purchased my '70. Held up good til I pulled the engine and stripped it down and did the whole thing.


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

Looks great. Good tutorial for painting the engine in the bay.
It is a good feeling to have a nice looking freshly painted engine. 

Well done..

Dan


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree :cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Good job!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Now THAT'S what a '67-ish 400 should look like! Great job.


----------

